# My shop



## krv3000 (Jul 23, 2010)

HI I must apologies for the state of my work shop at the moment but will get it tidied up 1 day


----------



## ozzie46 (Jul 23, 2010)

If that needs "tidying up", then don't even look at my shop. You'd have a heart attack. :big: :big: :big: :big:


  Ron


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 23, 2010)

good Im not the only one


----------



## lathe nut (Jul 23, 2010)

count me in on that also, way to neat for me, I once had a shop that was real clean, I spent more time cleaning that I did making something, Lathe Nut


----------



## steamer (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh hell...it looks down right "homey"

I could move right in....and I think you'd have a stroke in my shop

Great photo's...nice shop!

Dave


----------



## Ned Ludd (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Guys,
The best machinist I ever knew :bow:, had a workshop like a skip. For years I had imagined his workshop would be like an operating theatre, for he was so precise in everything he did, everything had to be perfect, no trouble was too much to have things the way he wanted them. Imagine my surprise when I was finally invited to view his workspace. His converted garage was waist high with "stuff" with only a small clear path going from one machine to another. 
Well, I have tried to emulate his machining abilities and so see no reason to worry too much about emulating his "tidiness". It would be nice to able to find things, though. 
Does anybody know of a source of Dehydrated Space, you know the stuff where you just open the packet and pour in water to give reconstituted Space. I have been looking for some for years but can't seem to find any, probably contravenes some EU H&S regulations, so was taken off the market. 
Ned


----------



## don-tucker (Jul 26, 2010)

My shop was untidy at one time,but I could never find anything,it must be a process of getting older.
Don


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 26, 2010)

well my this woes my worksop at my place of work never got to do Any thing to biz cleaning up


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 26, 2010)

> Does anybody know of a source of Dehydrated Space, you know the stuff where you just open the packet and pour in water to give reconstituted Space.


I keep a can on hand , next to the hole-be-gone, and the the container of reconstituted magic smoke. the metal stretcher is on the shelf above it along with the put back tool. ;D
Tin


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 26, 2010)

lol


----------



## Kermit (Jul 28, 2010)

I managed to procure about 80 feet of 'water' line and a small tin of 'relative' bearing grease, before I left the Navy.
 :

Never leaving well enough alone,
Kermit


----------

